# HO or N Scale?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Some of you may remember me, most probably won't. I was active quite a while back. But.. I'm back, I guess...

I had a few threads about starting a HO 4x8 layout, and I did start, I had a few lengths of track down. However, I got sidetracked and never got back to it. After picking up this months issue of Model Railroader I kinda got bit again and now I want to have another go. After revising my old track plan I decided I wanted something different.

I've spent the past week or so looking through the internet at different 4x8 track plans. 4x8 is my only possibility right now, and simply don't have enough room for a large layout. I can't even split up the 4x8 into something larger. What I noticed is all 4x8 HO layouts have tight curves... and no offense to anyone, but it looks ridiculous and unrealistic when it comes to the curves on a 4x8 HO layout!

I also looked at N scale... and realized it has much, much more potential than HO does when it comes to a 4x8 layout. So, I want to know, how does everyone feel about N scale compared to HO? 

I've made up this pros/cons list for HO and N.

N Scale
Pros:
- x2 space to work with.
- long realistic trains.

Cons:
- smaller, can be harder to work with.
- not as detailed.
- less variety of everything.
- CAN be more expensive.
- not the best sound decoders.

HO Scale
Pros:
- huge variety of everything.
- detailed.
- most popular.
- better sound decoders.

Cons:
- requires space.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tis true you can get a lot of train action using N scale on
a 4 X 8 board...BUT...IT'S SMALL...I had a 4 X 8 N when
I was in my 30s and found it difficult to work on. Keep
in mind that a tiny gap in a rail can be 6 to 12 inches in
N Scale. Do you think you can actually open up an N
loco and work on it?

Things to consider.

Don


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

DonR said:


> Tis true you can get a lot of train action using N scale on
> a 4 X 8 board...BUT...IT'S SMALL...I had a 4 X 8 N when
> I was in my 30s and found it difficult to work on. Keep
> in mind that a tiny gap in a rail can be 6 to 12 inches in
> ...


Oh I have considered all possibilities. I have yet to actually view N scale in person, aside from YouTube videos and images on the web. I think I would still be comfortable with HO scale... if it wasn't for the dang curves. Plus, I do like long trains... If only I had the room!

I shouldn't really say 4x8 is my only absolute possibility. My 4x8 sheet of wood will lie atop a pool table when I'm using it. I could an extra foot or two on either sides that folds up when I need to move the layout... How do cracks look in a foldable layout?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

For a 4x8 layout N scale would be the way to go. I was in N scale over 30 years ago and had a large space and had over 16 scale miles of main line, but unfortunately, back then, the quality and operation of N scale locomotives were what I would call rather crude back then. This is why I changed to HO scale. Now that I'm a bit older along with my eyeballs I do appreciate the larger scale. 

The quality of todays N scale locomotives are like day and night as they operate as good as any other scales. I agree with you on she sharp curves that would have to be used on a 4x8 HO scale layout. Fortunately, I do have the room and have a 32" minimum radius whice is a lot better, especially when operating passenger equipment.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Chet said:


> For a 4x8 layout N scale would be the way to go. I was in N scale over 30 years ago and had a large space and had over 16 scale miles of main line, but unfortunately, back then, the quality and operation of N scale locomotives were what I would call rather crude back then. This is why I changed to HO scale. Now that I'm a bit older along with my eyeballs I do appreciate the larger scale.
> 
> The quality of todays N scale locomotives are like day and night as they operate as good as any other scales. I agree with you on she sharp curves that would have to be used on a 4x8 HO scale layout. Fortunately, I do have the room and have a 32" minimum radius whice is a lot better, especially when operating passenger equipment.


That's what I thought... I'm going to take my word back on 4x8 layout only. I did some extra measuring and the pool table itself is a little larger than 4x8. With lots of rooms around it, I could accomplish a 6x10. That is, if I can somehow compact it to keep it out of the way during times when I'm not using it... and, if the family allows me to!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just curious here...what about the room the layout would be in?Though having it over a pool table is an option,you may have other possibilities available that you simply haven't thought of.

Though pretty much a standard size,the 4X8 is a notorious waste of space with the free space you need around it and still won't give you as much operational possibilities that,let's say,an around the room shelf layout would allow.It may not be possible though...just suggesting.

For instance,a regular N scale passenger train (SP Daylight,UP Portland Rose or City of LA) will measure over seven feet long in no time.I too am limited in available space and often wonder how much fun it would be with a larger room.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Just curious here...what about the room the layout would be in?Though having it over a pool table is an option,you may have other possibilities available that you simply haven't thought of.
> 
> Though pretty much a standard size,the 4X8 is a notorious waste of space with the free space you need around it and still won't give you as much operational possibilities that,let's say,an around the room shelf layout would allow.It may not be possible though...just suggesting.
> 
> For instance,a regular N scale passenger train (SP Daylight,UP Portland Rose or City of LA) will measure over seven feet long in no time.I too am limited in available space and often wonder how much fun it would be with a larger room.


I understand a rectangular piece of wood can be a notorious waste of space, but its my only option. The family would never allow me to have it running around any room in the house. The pool table is my best option. I'm not saying my layout has to be the size of my pool table, which is roughly 4x8, but is basically acting as a stand for the layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Evan said:


> I understand a rectangular piece of wood can be a notorious waste of space, but its my only option. The family would never allow me to have it running around any room in the house. The pool table is my best option. I'm not saying my layout has to be the size of my pool table, which is roughly 4x8, but is basically acting as a stand for the layout.


Understand that Brakeman Jake knows what he's talking about. A 4x8 with two foot aisles all around is actually twice the space or 8x12, which is room enough for a decent layout.

Consider also that a pool table is not an optimal height for a layout. You would be continually bending over to work on it. Most people do about 48-52" high, to ease working on it and put it closer to eye level.

I understand the restriction caused by the family, though. Although, perhaps, if this is all you can manage, you can't really do a layout right now. Perhaps your best bet would be to construct and detail a series of modules, which can be disassembled and stored as required, like clubs do for train shows. This might give you both a better layout and forgiveness from the family. Woodland Scenices , Mianne, and Sievers all sell prefab modules that could be used as a foundation.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you heard a dcc/sound N scale engine? I think the sound quality and loudness in a 8x12 room is impressive... Now at a club layout the sound does falter because of the vast rooms they are in.

Detail has came a long way as well

Trying to get ya in an all pro comparison but price will never win on the scale size but atleast you are not wanting Z scale lol


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I think I've come to a conclusion. I'm going to stick with HO scale and the 4x8... or maybe 5x9.

I settled on this because after pulling out some old MR magazines, I had a look at the 4x8 coal-hauling Virginian Railway and decided I'll do something similar to it. Since I have extra space around my 4x8 area, I could later do portable extensions to use if I wanted to. Plus, its only my first layout... and perhaps I should start with something small. (Technically modules)

Anyways, within ten years or so I'll be buying a farm... and then, I should have PLENTY of space for a huge layout.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Ja, I figure when I buy the farm that's the first chance I'll have room for a REAL layout...


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cid said:


> Ja, I figure when I buy the farm that's the first chance I'll have room for a REAL layout...


:laugh: :appl:


----------

